# Critical Care Paramedic-Certified Exam Development



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2009)

Finally. 

Those who are interested in a national exam that may have similar recognition as the FP-C (Flight Paramedic - Certified) can give your input here for the *Critical Care Paramedic - Certified* exam development:

http://www.certifiedflightparamedic.org/ccp.htm


This is not a training program but a national test being developed to attempt measuring one's knowledge. The FP-C is well recognized and hopefully the CCP-C can achieve some common ground in a very fragmented certification process in this area. If you are going to have an extra patch, it might as well mean more than your employer giving you a title after a 2 hour inservice in the back room.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow so CCEMT-P could become a real title.  Wonder how many that use it now will not be able to if it becomes reality.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 5, 2009)

wouldn't stats need to recognize it to be real? Or would it just be an industry wide thing?   Would CCEMT-Ps make more?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

Critical Care Paramedics aren't recognized? Why does one take the class for something that isn't recognized?


----------



## firecoins (Feb 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Critical Care Paramedics aren't recognized? Why does one take the class for something that isn't recognized?



It is used to get hired on certain critical care transports but it does not give one any increased scope of practise for 911, at least not in NY state. As far as I know, not in any other state.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow so CCEMT-P could become a real title. Wonder how many that use it now will not be able to if it becomes reality.


 
The term from the UMBC program, *CCEMTP, stands for Critical Care Emergency Transport Program* and those initials can be used by anyone (RNs, RRTs, EMT-Ps, PAs etc) that wants to put extra "cert" letters after their name after they have taken the class. It is not a state certification exam although the handful of states that do have this level may recognize it. 

Somes states allow employers to give their employees the title CCEMT-P (Critical Care EMT-P) for CCT transport reimbursement criteria. Unfortunately some companies issue this title with as little as 2 hours of training. 

Chances are it will be business as usual since there is not a national acceptance of any set requirements that say specifically how long and who certifies with the exception of a few states. The CCT and transport criteria state "someone who meets critical care or advanced care transport capability" which is the loophole for many employers to exploit the title of CCEMT-P. However, the letters do not necessarily give any indication of knowledge or ability.

States like OH and TN do have a level for CCP (Critical Care Paramedic) with their own requirements for training.

Again, like the FP-C, this will be a test of knowledge and may also not give any indication of the person's abilities. But then, the NREMT may not either.

Critical care and 911 are very different areas.  You are not going to set up an IABP or ICP monitor in the field.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 6, 2009)

I actually recieved a letter from a National orgaization in regards to FP-C. There is some controversy brewing. Although a well respected test, questions regarding clinical experience, education and training remains. CCP-C.

True CCEMT-P also stands for critical care transport, etc. UMBC owns and copyright the title CCEMT-P for Critical Care EMT Paramedic. The program title only changed when they started allowing outside allied health to take the program. One has the choice to use either title, if one is a Paramedic. UMBC course still and one can still have Critical Care EMT Paramedic, as they still produce the certification as such. Even the recognition of patches, pins, etc. 

I am meeting in few hours to discuss our States plan for certification and requirements. Personally, I have some problems with both programs. I have seen poor UMBC courses (and good ones) and have witnessed Paramedics passing the FP-C with no clinical experience and very little knowledge of Critical Care, but were great test takers. As well, at one time FP-C grandfathered many Paramedics that were members of the Flight Paramedic Association and did not require one to even take the test. So credibility, can be asked. 

Again, something that needs to really be examined. Do we just allow a test or a class or a program? Then again how much and should we sud divide into specialities? For example, a Paramedic it would be foolish to require a Paramedic that main function is on a neonate to take an adult type course or would it? Should it be alike nursing, have the standard course then specialize? Again many questions and few answers. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> True CCEMT-P also stands for critical care transport, etc. UMBC owns and copyright the title CCEMT-P for Critical Care EMT Paramedic. The program title only changed when they started allowing outside allied health to take the program. One has the choice to use either title, if one is a Paramedic. UMBC course still and one can still have Critical Care EMT Paramedic, as they still produce the certification as such. Even the recognition of patches, pins, etc.


 
When the UMBC program has been discussed, their trademark is with CCEMTP and they at that time (last year) did not hold the trademark for CCEMT-P.    I have requested that information again from UMBC to further clarify this since, if they do own that title as a trademark, companies and other schools who are using it could be in serious legal conflicts.


----------



## marineman (Feb 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Critical Care Paramedics aren't recognized? Why does one take the class for something that isn't recognized?



Our state doesn't have a special cert level for CCEMTP but the company that I do ride alongs with gives a $2/hr pay raise for taking the course. It is used as a screening requirement for some of our CCT services though and those services have a much wider scope of practice than other services in the state. 

So it's not recognized but highly rewarded all at the same time.


----------



## 41 Duck (Feb 8, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> For example, a Paramedic it would be foolish to require a Paramedic that main function is on a neonate to take an adult type course or would it? Should it be alike nursing, have the standard course then specialize? Again many questions and few answers.
> 
> R/r 911



 Like Hienlien said: "A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects."


Just my gut reaction to the question you posed....


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Critical Care Paramedics aren't recognized? Why does one take the class for something that isn't recognized?



The same reason one would want a nurse to become a CEN, CCRN, ORN, etc. I have never seen a ER that requires their nurses to be certified ER nurses or an ICU that requires certified critical nurses. As well, those board certifications are not recognized by States Board of Nursing as a level or recognized advancement... so why take them? The same question I often get asked by fellow nurses. Even in EMS, majority of flight services do not require FP-C or even CCEMT/P level, rather one must obtain it within a period of time. 

I guess it comes with professionalism and integrity; knowing that within your own speciality you have mastered that level of competence. You went beyond the general entry level and have demonstrated within that division that you have studied and have understanding of that expertise as a clinician. 

The difference between those that just "do a job and those that take pride and their profession serious"...


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 8, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> The same reason one would want a nurse to become a CEN, CCRN, ORN, etc. I have never seen a ER that requires their nurses to be certified ER nurses or an ICU that requires certified critical nurses. As well, those board certifications are not recognized by States Board of Nursing as a level or recognized advancement... so why take them? The same question I often get asked by fellow nurses. Even in EMS, majority of flight services do not require FP-C or even CCEMT/P level, rather one must obtain it within a period of time.


 
Our RNs have these certifications in their clinical ladders and our ICUs do encourage certification.  In nursing, one must have at least a minimal amount of continuous working hours in that specialty unit to sit for the exam.   The FP-C does not have a work/experience requirement.   We do encourage our Paramedics to get their FP-C but it isn't a necessity since we have an RN on board for Flight IFT and CCT.    

The nursing certifications are also recognized nationally and there is no confusion about what they mean since it is the same requirements to test throughout the U.S.    

To gain use of the initials CCEMT-P, in all but a few states, there are not set requirements of any type.   Actually, some using the letters have not been inside of a Critical Care Unit (CCU or ICU) except to pick up or deliver  a patient.


----------

